# Penzance tin or bulk ?



## Old_Salt (Feb 25, 2008)

almost half way thru my first tin of this, And I have to admit that I am converting. every bowl seems better than the last one. Have got to buy more!! Do I need to stay with the tins, or is the Bulk just as good.
If the difference in flavor is significant I'll bite the bullet for the higher cost.

Opinions please.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

I have only had the tin version. A couple BOTL's did a review on the difference between Bulk and tin.

Read Below.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=132371


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

from the mouth of Moo said:


> The 8-oz pack at half the price is equal to, or better, in all respects except retail presentation. A couple of tins will stay in the drawer but the 8 oz. Pez package is my new standard. End of story.


Appears the 8 oz. package is the way to go. p


----------



## RevSmoke (Feb 20, 2008)

It is identical. The only difference is the age on the tobacco. Usually, the tins are aged a bit more - hence darker.

The only thing I noticed, and this might have been my imagination, is that the flavors in the bulk might have been brighter - not as melded as they are in the tin. That'd be an aging thing.

Personally, after doing a few tins, I got the bulk - put some in a 1/2 pint mason jar and sealed it up. After a couple monthes, that darkened up too. Didn't notice any difference when I opened it up a year later. If I buy any more, I opt for cheaper and get the bulk.

I also believe that the bulk is packed loosed than in the tin - that would explain why it is lighter in color than the tinned version.

You want a fun experiment? This gets the flavors to meld quicker. It may also change them - ever so slightly. Try this. Get some bulk... Portion it out to half pint mason jars. Put the jars in the oven at 170 degrees for 3 hours. This will stove the tobacco and when you pull the jars out, as they cool, you will hear them pop as they seal. Now they are good to go for a long, long, long time in the cellar. They are very tasty the next day out of the oven too. The stoving seems take some of the brightness out of the fresh stuff and mellows is.

This process works well with VAs too - it seems to taste like it accelerates the aging process.


----------



## Old_Salt (Feb 25, 2008)

thanks for the input,
have 8 oz each on the way

Penzance
S. G. Navy flake
P.S LBF

I learned about heating the mason jars from my grandmother, helping her
put up bushels of Peaches back in Michigan.

I've done a couple of pint jars of Haddo's in a hot water bath
with the water level just below the shoulder of the jar.
let it simmer for about 15 min. then take them out with a pair of caning
tongs, to cool on a towel.
will try the oven stove to see how it affects the flavor


----------



## squeeze left (Jun 28, 2006)

RevSmoke said:


> Put the jars in the oven at 170 degrees for 3 hours. This will stove the tobacco and when you pull the jars out, as they cool, you will hear them pop as they seal.


RevSmoke, I have a wife. Is this procedure "wife-approved" for aroma ("stench") and messiness?


----------



## RevSmoke (Feb 20, 2008)

squeeze left said:


> RevSmoke, I have a wife. Is this procedure "wife-approved" for aroma ("stench") and messiness?


I have done it and not had a problem. There is no mess. There may be a smell, I don't remember. If you put them in with the covers on, it shouldn't be a problem - just don't screw them down tight till you take them out. It does not smell at all like Latakia when it is smoked.

Hope that helps.


----------



## squeeze left (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks, I will give it a try!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Old_Salt said:


> thanks for the input,
> have 8 oz each on the way
> 
> Penzance
> ...


If you feel disappointed with any/all of that 24-oz order I will relieve you of the unsmoked portion. As a courtesy. But I think you're gonna like that stuff. P'ez is the cat-daddy. :tu


----------



## Old_Salt (Feb 25, 2008)

that's really a generous offer, to take the stuff off my hands.

The only question mark is the LBF, have'nt tasted it yet. but have read many positive reviews.

right now the navy flake is the stuff I smoke the most of. And the Penzance is gaining fast. 

I'm learning that I like a little latakia in my smokes. but not as much as my first taste of C & D Star of the East. I sealed that one up and may revisit it in about 6 monthes.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Old_Salt said:


> that's really a generous offer, to take the stuff off my hands.
> 
> Generosity - The only question mark is the LBF, have'nt tasted it yet. but have read many positive reviews...


Generosity comes in many forms. My way is pathetically self-centered but, hey, I'm here for you. I know sailors, no matter how old they are, don't get a lotta extra space to stash stuff - no point in trying to squeeze tons of unwanted tobaks in your sea bag. 

LBF - My search was not definitve but I ran "bullseye sucks" and got back 1. *Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms. *The stuff is very nice - each flake is like a little CrackerJack box with a (cavendish) surprise inside. If it's dry enough to light/burn easily you're gonna like it. Or, worst case scenario, you can get my address and be shed of it.


----------



## mcdevster (May 31, 2008)

I just bought my first tin of this - can't wait to try it - I have heard only good things about penzance.


----------

